

Google Visualization API & R - john_horton
http://r-ecology.blogspot.com/2011/01/r-and-google-visualization-api.html

======
instakill
This is brilliant, thanks for the link. Busy wrapping my brain around R and
knowing that you can export R graphics into interactive charts makes for
interesting learning.

~~~
john_horton
What would be really wonderful (and what I'm hoping will get built) is way to
generate web-friendly visualizations directly from the amazing ggplot2
package.

